# Canadian Sales Tax refunds for US Citizens



## alb321 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello

We are Americans living in Canada but are being paid by the USA.

We heard that in this situation, we are entitled to get a full HST refund from the government of Canada - since we are being paid by the US and we are not receiving any benefit from paying any Canadian taxes - e.g. purchases of food, clothing, supplies, etc. 

Does anyone know if this is true and how I go about getting info on how to do this?

Any info would be so greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alb321 said:


> Hello
> 
> We are Americans living in Canada but are being paid by the USA.
> 
> ...


Are you paid by the US Government? If not, do you work for an American corporation? Under which visa are you living in Canada?


----------



## alb321 (Oct 24, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you paid by the US Government? If not, do you work for an American corporation? Under which visa are you living in Canada?


We work for the city of New York and are being paid by them. New York City Police Department to be exact. We are here on tempoary residence visas.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alb321 said:


> We work for the city of New York and are being paid by them. New York City Police Department to be exact. We are here on tempoary residence visas.


When you accepted this assignment did NYPD not provide advice of your obligations while working in Canada? AFAIK you will need to file Canadian Income Tax Returns and there is no mechanism to rebate you the HST, unless you have information/confirmation to the contrary from the Canadian Government.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The Visitor Rebate Program was cancelled in 2010.


----------

